# Ryobi 410R 31cc Cuktivator



## coolone12001 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi
Looking for info on how fuel lines hook up from fuel tank to primer bulb to
carburetor, All my lines fell off so don't know how they were hooked up.
Thanks
Chuck


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Look in Post #3 in the 'Photo Help' thread above.


----------



## rtbu (May 18, 2010)

disregard


----------



## cebobob (May 9, 2011)

I too need this info for putting mine back together. Don't follow Glenjudy's post about a picture??? First time user. Thanks for any pictures or advice.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

1 connect top carb line to short nipple on primer bulb.
2 bottom carb line to fuel line with filter (inside tank).
3 connect remaining fuel line that comes out of fuel tank to the large nipple on primer bulb.
This is how i have the lines connected to my Ryobi cultivator 410 R. Hopes this helps!!!!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

cebobob said:


> I too need this info for putting mine back together. Don't follow Glenjudy's post about a picture??? First time user. Thanks for any pictures or advice.


In case rickyjosephs excellent description doesn't help,here is a picture.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/34693

Hope this helps.(also)


----------



## jojeep (May 12, 2011)

Ran new fuel lines per pix and still won't start any suggestions?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

jojeep said:


> Ran new fuel lines per pix and still won't start any suggestions?


If you replaced the fuel lines because they were dried out or cracked,the diaphragms in the carb probably need replacing also.If you have spark,good compression and fuel flowing through the hoses,a carb rebuilding kit and cleaning would be the next logical step.Also post what type and model equipment you are working on for better recommendations on repair.Hope this helps.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm with USMCGRUNT, you can try cleaning the carb and if that doesn"t work , put in a rebuild kit.


----------

